# Happy Day/ sad day



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Today, my beautiful little betta named splenden died of severe finrot/ Ich. 
Also, today I got a female marble betta for 4 dollars. My friend bought a round tail male and we are going to breed them. Yay for little fishies!!! 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


:fish:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fine, this quote was brought to my immediate attention by a shirt, but I've always loved the song it's from...


*"Every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end..." - Semisonic *


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought of that. She is pretty and is in the same tank as THE MALE, hopefully magic will happen LOL. (lots of love)


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, hopefully she's THE ONE  Sorry, had to say that lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I decided not to breed them because I got this TOTALLY AWESOME MALE BETTA!!!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The best way to avoid fin rot and ich is to keep the water pristine. That means frequent water changes. At the least twice a week. Bettas are very susceptible to fin rot when the water is not clean.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought you also wanted to condition your male and female before breeding? Is that true Bettawhisperer? I was told that you want to feed them really well for a month or so until they are in prime condition and then breed them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He got fin rot while I was away and I didn't know that it was fin rot but he had very clean water. he was in a 5 gal and he caught ick within a week and the day I got him I did a water change.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes Aflat you are right. They should be conditioned well for about two weeks before even attempting to breed them. Also the female has to have her vertical stripes. If she isn't striped up first then she isn't ready to breed. A huge misconception with people is that they think they can bring them home and just through them together which is the farthest thing from the truth.It all takes time.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

check out my album the two to be bred and tell me if you think she's ready.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The pictures are very dark. Hard to see but the shape she is in I wouldn't breed her anytime soon. Why is she all torn up like that? Looks like she went through the war. She needs lots of care and conditioning.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

she was in with another male and he ripped her fin before he relized she was too pretty for him.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Then she definitely needs rest and conditioning.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

She hasn't been attacked for 2 weeks. I feed her tubifex worms and she eats and gets fat. But i'm planning on breeding her in 5 days.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Well good luck with that.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope its successful, good luck. Can't wait to see fry.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They will be pretty. when you said good luck with that bettawhispere, did you mean that it won't work?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I mean hope everything is OK and that she will be OK. I personally wouldn't try breeding her so soon. She has had lots of damage done to her and she should have more time for healing. But that's just my opinion hopefully she will be OK.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What do you think of my male and female bettas. Do I stand a chance in a betta show?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

As I said before your pictures are bad so it's hard to see the male or to see if he will flare. But I would have to say no. First the females is to torn up for showing. Second a show Betta can not be one that has been bred. Also it has to be one of your own that you riased from a spawn. You can not just go out and buy one and show it. Breeding is done after it is done showing. Look in my album and you will see my males that have won shows. I have 6 going to a show in Michigan next week end.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you know of any shows in CA?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

It was in March.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Too bad! Can you mail your betta in?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

If you mean ship yes that's what we all do is ship the fish to the shows.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Do they often die while being shipped?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Betta man said:


> Do the often die while being shipped?


I wouldn't think they would ship if all the fish died! 

Fish can be amazing though. Many aquarists have ordered fish, got it shipped, and all the fish were in perfect condition. Only maybe 1 in every 30 would be DOA -- and we're talking fish caught in Africa, to London, to America.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

they probably wouldn't ship them...


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

If packaged properly hardly ever. I have shipped hundreds of fish and don't have any problems.


----------

